# firefox / firefox-bin



## dertobian (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das Thema hier hingehört, aber ich leg einfach mal los.
Ich muss ein Linux-System auf System-Call-Aufrufe untersuchen. Kann mir jemand sagen, was der Unterschied zwischen dem Prozess "firefox" und dem Prozess "firefox-bin" ist?

Gruß Tobian.


----------



## RedWing (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,


dertobian hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das Thema hier hingehört, aber ich leg einfach mal los.
> Ich muss ein Linux-System auf System-Call-Aufrufe untersuchen. Kann mir jemand sagen, was der Unterschied zwischen dem Prozess "firefox" und dem Prozess "firefox-bin" ist?
> ...



Also firefox ist ein Wrapper Skript um firefox-bin, was das eigtl. Binary darstellt. Das Skript setzt ein paar Umgebungsvariablen und bereitet im allgemeinen die Umgebung für den Firefox vor um dann den Firefox mit firefox-bin zu starten. Aber das kann man sich ja auch mit dem Editor anschauen was da im Detail abläuft.
Versteh nur nicht ganz was das mit Systemaufrufen zu tun hat 

Gruß,
RedWing


----------

